# Sticky  Stella & Chewy's Recall



## doodlebug

Listeria has been found in one lot of freeze dried dog food. However they are recalling a bunch of other items that may have been exposed to the affected lot. There are some cat products included. 


Stella & Chewy?s Voluntary U.S. Recall Notice | Stella & Chewy's Pet Food


----------



## TabbCatt

As always, thank you for keeping on top of things and reporting the important notice, Doodlebug.

Fortunately, the bag I have isn't any of those listed in the recalls. Whew! Hope S&C gets this thing resolved quickly and can avoid future issues like these. I really like their products, but recalls scare me.

Do you sell any of their products and have you had any customers return for a refund?


----------



## doodlebug

I do sell their products and don't have any of the recalled lots in the store. What I do have has date codes that are further out, so I could have had the effected date codes and already sold them. I just found out about this last night when I posted it here, so no, I haven't seen any returns yet. 

S&C freeze dried has been in short supply since last fall. Their sales have skyrocketed...mine are up 50% and they haven't been able to keep up. They didn't need this right now.


----------



## TabbCatt

Oh I know about their short supply. I was searching in my local stores during Christmas time, and nobody had it in stock for weeks. After one store got it in, I quickly picked one up. It takes forever for me to use up the entire bag since I mostly use it as treats or toppers, but I was also going to use it as my "safety net" in case one cat got sick or didn't feel like eating their usual raw food. I guess I'll have to keep watch for any further news or updates about them and decide from there whether to repurchase next time or not.


----------



## doodlebug

One thing I can say is that I think they've done a good job of handling it so far. They found out about this on Thurs. They could have gone off for their holiday weekend and not addressed it. I'm guessing the spent Friday figuring out what happened and what other lots might be affected. Then the letters were written on the 4th. I was notified directly by my rep (which I've never had happen before). She was away for the weekend and had no cell service, but when she came home last night and saw what happened she immediately sent out the info. 

The question for me will be whether they start adding more lots or if this is a one time thing.


----------

